# La mayor parte del fin de semana



## Pedrozamora194

Hola a todos y gracias por adelantado

¿Cómo se dice "la mayor parte del fin de semana" en alemán?. Por ejemplo, "Paso la mayor parte del fin de semana leyendo libros". ¿Sería correcta alguna de estas posibilidades?

Am Wochenende verbringe ich die meiste Zeit...
Das meiste Wochenende...
Die meiste Zeit des Wochenendes...


----------



## Sowka

Pedrozamora194 said:


> Am Wochenende verbringe ich die meiste Zeit...




Ich würde vielleicht sagen: "Den größten Teil des Wochenendes verbringe ich mit Lesen."


----------



## Pedrozamora194

Sowka said:


> Ich würde vielleicht sagen: "Den größten Teil des Wochenendes verbringe ich mit Lesen."


Vielen Dank


----------



## bwprius

"Den größten Teil des Wochenendes verbringe ich mit Lesen." ist vollkommen richtig.

Alternativ dazu:

"Am Wochenende verbringe ich die meiste Zeit mit Lesen."


----------



## Tonerl

_*También se podría decir:
Paso la mayor parte del fin de semana leyendo libros *_

Ich verbringe *den Großteil des Wochenendes* mit dem Lesen (eines Buches)
*Die meiste Zeit des Wochenendes *verbringe ich mit dem Lesen eines Buches
*Die meiste Zeit des Wochenendes* verbringe ich mit „Lesen“
(indem ich Bücher lese=leyendo libros)


----------



## Pedrozamora194

bwprius said:


> "Den größten Teil des Wochenendes verbringe ich mit Lesen." ist vollkommen richtig.
> 
> Alternativ dazu:
> 
> "Am Wochenende verbringe ich die meiste Zeit mit Lesen."


Danke


----------



## Pedrozamora194

Tonerl said:


> _*También se podría decir:
> Paso la mayor parte del fin de semana leyendo libros *_
> 
> Ich verbringe *den Großteil des Wochenendes* mit dem Lesen (eines Buches)
> *Die meiste Zeit des Wochenendes *verbringe ich mit dem Lesen eines Buches
> *Die meiste Zeit des Wochenendes* verbringe ich mit „Lesen“
> (indem ich Bücher lese=leyendo libros)


----------



## Pedrozamora194

Danke Vielmals


----------

